# Stolen Knives in NOLA



## Cashn (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey I know this is a long shot but figured I would post this anyways just incase someone comes across them. Yesterday someone smashed the window in on my car and snagged my work back pack which had my knife roll inside. The contents were as follows.

-270mm Heiji Stainless Clad Gyuto w/ burnt chestnut handle
-270mm Tanaka Blue 2 Stainless Clad Gyuto w/ horn and ebony handle
-270mm Tanaka Ginsan Gyuto w/ Bubinga and brass handle
-270mm Kochi Stainless Clad Gyuto w/ Burnt chestnut handle
-270mm Syousin Suminagashi R2 Gyuto w/ rosewood handle
-270mm Tojiro Bread Knife
-210mm Munetoshi Kurouchi Slicer
-170mm Itinomonn Kurouchi Butcher Knife
- 8inch forgecraft Slicer/butcher knife
-Tojiro Kitchen Shears
- Red Khun Rikon Peeler, Benriner Mandolin Blades, Dalman knives kogatana, chopsticks.

All of this was in a black leather boldric knife roll. If anyone sees these pop up somewhere or has any info it would be greatly appreciated. I have receipts saved if proof is needed.

Thank you.


----------



## daveb (Jan 12, 2018)

Ouch! Good luck with their return.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 12, 2018)

Painful just to read about such a thing. Sorry that happened, good luck getting them back.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 12, 2018)

Ouch! 

Yeah, hurts to hear that. Hope they'll be found.


----------



## panda (Jan 12, 2018)

dude that sucks, people are such scumbags.
i leave a note in my bag that says (there is nothing of value in here, but they are important to me. if you return the bag i will give you $100 cash on the spot no questions asked, please call **********)


----------



## valgard (Jan 12, 2018)

damn!


----------



## Miles (Jan 16, 2018)

Messed up! I hate thieves!


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 16, 2018)

Just sucks


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 26, 2018)

I got a 10in forgecraft chef knife if you need one. It needs sharpening but, it's good to go.


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 26, 2018)

Might be able to sound out, fish spatulas, whisk, peeler and paring knife if you need it


----------



## Anton (Jan 26, 2018)

@cashn - I have a 270 Mizuno slicer and the same butcher knife you lost that I can lend out if you need.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 26, 2018)

I have a 240 Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless you can use for as long as needed. Not exactly the 270 you lost, but close as I can come.


----------



## Cashn (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you guys for your generosity. It makes me speechless. My girlfriends uncle who I've never met sent me a couple of tojiro's to get started with. My girlfriend nor her mom had any idea he was doing it till a box from cutleryandmore showed up with a note saying I owe him a cooking lesson when he comes to town. Thank you guys again but it would just be greedy of me to accept any more than what has already been given to me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 30, 2018)

That is sick. Don't carry all that quality iron in one place. PM me if you need something probably can help.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a tanaka 270mm ginsanko I can loan to you. I also have a gesshin uraku 270mm gyuto that I can pay forward and give to you.


----------

